# Cajamarca - Chiclayo ....A mi manera..!!!!!



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Chiclayo....El Real Plaza.*

como todos sabemos...aca esta el conocidisimo Real Plaza Chiclayo.

La Entrada obviamente.









El Foodcourt



























lo habran abierto ?? ni idea...









El pasadiso...mas adelante esta Plaza vea (pero no le tome fotos)


















Alrededores del Mall (por la entrada)


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Avenida Los Amautas - La Victoria*

aca tome fotitos de la Avenida Los Amautas en el distrito de la Victoria, Chiclayo....desde el techo de la casa de mi tia.


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

EL Pueblo de Sorronto (distrito Oyotun) en la provincia de Chiclayo.
a porsiacaso ese no soy yo...el con la bicla.









despues continuo con mas fotos......


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Me pregunto que pensaran hacer en el "segundo nivel" de este food court, se ven espacios vacios como para futuras tiendas... Gracias por las fotos Jassan!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Chévere Chiclayo!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me gusta el Real Plaza de Chiclayo pero le cambiaría los colores, ese amarillo es muy chillón.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Gracias a ti ahora conozco un poco mas de Cajamarca & Chiclayo


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

Jassan03 said:


> Bueno, tome unas cuantas fotos de mi viaje a Peru.....estuve en Chiclayo la mayor parte del tiempo y dos dias en Cajamarca(por visitar a mi familia y conocer un poco mas de lo que ya la conozco) asi que tome solo unas cuantas fotos....y como es mi primera vez que colaboro con fotos...espero que no sean tan duros conmigo, hize lo que pude...:lol:
> 
> Cajamarca - Santa Apolonia
> 
> ...


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

*desde Chiclayo a Oyotun....*

Saliendo por la panamericana...(sur creo).


















y estos desiertos estan llenos de basuraa....que mal..!









de pasadita en Saña









el Rio Saña









los valles de Saña....con siembras de algodon, antes aca ya no habia nada...pero afortunadamente...ahora siembran algodon, caña y otras cosas.


















Bueno esto es chiclayo a mi manera.....!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelente temita Jassan  felicitaciones


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Cajamarca luce como lo que es: hermosa. Quiero ir pero ya!!!!
La primera foto me gusta en especial: esas escaleras para ascender a lo alto del mirador.


----------

